# Bull Frog Snot application?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have several 4 wheel drive locos that have poor traction at best. In the directions for the Bull Frog Snot they say to keep the wheels turning until it cures. How can I do that? The only way I can think of is to take the shell off so i can get clip leads on the motor or pickups. 
Anyone use this stuff? I have not bought any yet. Any other ideas for traction? Thanks; Don


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Don Trinko said:


> I have several 4 wheel drive locos that have poor traction at best. In the directions for the Bull Frog Snot they say to keep the wheels turning until it cures. How can I do that? The only way I can think of is to take the shell off so i can get clip leads on the motor or pickups.
> Anyone use this stuff? I have not bought any yet. Any other ideas for traction? Thanks; Don


I am experimenting with this stuff....unit needs to be upside down ....does the unit not pick up the power from the track via the wheels? you need to attatch a couple of aligator clips to the area that picks up the power and get the wheels turning and then apply the snot with a toothpick then let it spin for about 10 min and then let the unit sit for 24 hrs and should be good to go.

hope that helps


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, power is picked up from wheels . I presume this stuff is an insulater so on 4wheel drive coating could cause power pickup problems. Don


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Don Trinko said:


> Thanks, power is picked up from wheels . I presume this stuff is an insulater so on 4wheel drive coating could cause power pickup problems. Don


Is the power picked up through ALL the wheels or just 2 out of the set of 4 wheels?
i would think that if 2 capture the power and all 4 are drive wheels then put the snot on the 2 that do not pick up the power and that should work.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

i have to look. Sometime multiple pick up points make for smoother running because of uneven track, bad spots, loco bouncing, or other things. Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bull frog snot and N do not play well together.
One there is the power pick-up issue and 2 the snot sometimes will end up too thick to work well on this small of a scale.

Don you would be right in order to do it right you will have to remove the body and jumper the power strait to the motor to keep the wheels running.

It will effect the running ability of the engine Most if not all N scale 4 wheel engines pick up power off of all the wheels to make them work otherwise the will not be able to cross a switch frog.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, I think the best way is to use the 4 wheelers for just a few cars and make sure future purchases have more drive wheels. Don


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I second what NIMT says about Bull Frog Snot. Don....you are very correct, the 4 wheelers were originally designed to pull maybe, up to, 6 or 7 cars.


----------

